
A Quest to Make a Toaster from Scratch (2011) - Red_Tarsius
http://gizmodo.com/5794368/why-its-harder-than-you-think-to-make-a-simple-toaster
======
jacquesm
Reminiscent of 'I, Pencil'.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=I,%20Pencil&sort=byDate&dateRa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=I,%20Pencil&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

Consider all the tools he used from the modern age in order to make the
materials, 'from scratch' means using nothing but your body, but I suspect
that the project would have ran over several lifetimes.

It would have probably been better to start with something simpler, such as a
hammer, but definitely points for trying.

------
Grustaf
This is very cool, but I can't help but think that toasters are an incredibly
impractical way to be toasting bread if you start from nothing. Just make a
stick and a fire to hold it over and you're done in minutes!

~~~
gipp
I can't tell whether or not you realize that isn't the point.

~~~
Grustaf
You can't? So you suspect I may be thinking that his purpose was to toast
bread in the most efficient manner possible?

Hint: He starts out buying a working toaster.

~~~
gipp
Hey man, it's the Internet, anything's possible.

------
roceasta
Excellent! I wonder how many laws and regulations he (harmlessly) broke during
the quest.

